# RATE MY LEFT ASS CHEEK



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You IDIOT! I can't believe you fell for this!!!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

#-o #-o ](*,) :FM:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

You're an evil woman.

Good post though!!

Scott :rock:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Boooooooo


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

Awe nuts (


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I voted "nice ass cheek" anyway, because, well, I'm sure it is quite lovely. 8)


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: 

You guys crack me up!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Dunngie,

I feel qualified to report that you have nice ass-cheeks, both port and starboard, since I have seen them live. (covered in comfortable cotton jeans!)The tatto was an artistic, albeit unneccesary compliment to them. 
You know from all my posts that I have NEVER taken the bait and gotten too risque with replies to your body-parts posts.

Having said that I must now report to members of this board that I have finally succumbed to all this and submit the following in regards to the topics of "police" and "cheeks"
:wink:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

mpd61";p="60422 said:


> You know from all my posts that I have NEVER taken the bait and gotten too risque with replies to your body-parts posts.


HA!

But thank you very much for boosting my self-confidence in my aging ass and advertising that it's a good one! Big time brownie points for you, my friend! :wink:

And I like that chick's hat.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Post a clean picture and maybe we can all help boost your self-confidence.   :FM: :wub:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

JoninNH";p="60460 said:


> Post a clean picture and maybe we can all help boost your self-confidence.   :FM: :wub:


:thumbup: You got it, pal! :spell:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: 

I seriously crack myself up!


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Aw Damn, you tricked me! ](*,)


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Ohhhhh!  :lol: 

Nice hand, I rate that a 8.5 outta 10. LOL


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

dunny that was 2 damn good jokes! Cleaning HUH!
I can't believe I fell for that- I guess I am alot more lonely than I thought!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

You know, the problem is, if she ever does post something interesting, we're all gonna think its just her being evil again and probably ignore the post. :lol: :crazy:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, right! If it weren't for me, this site would never get any action! :hump:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="60484 said:


> Yeah, right! If it weren't for me, this site would never get any action! :hump:


You're right. 8) And we all like to get some action. 8)


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

:arrow: A rose for Dunny!!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

You silly girl. Woody has told me that its a nice one....Congrats on your MSP pursuit. Sorry I'm late and in the wrong forum.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks! I just hope they don't hold these posts against me. :roll:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

They won't hold the posts against you.. once they see you in person, they'll wish they saw the ass cheek :wink:


----------

